# Please direct me to Iphone thread



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi, 

My husband is a serial cheater and I've let his cheating go while I prepare to slap in at the worst possible time (for him) with a divorce. 

I have most of the personal information on his "major" affair partners except for the latest one. When I am ready for my divorce, I have decided to send his affair partners a parting gift as well. 

My husband recently put a 6 digit passcode on his IPhone 5s ( version 10.2 I believe). I did find a YouTube video to bypass the lock but only if Siri is enabled and it is not. 

I'm looking for some software to bypass his passcode and keep his information on his phone intact. 

I've come across jihosoft.com but am not familiar with it and it's confusing. I obviously want to get this right the first time. Any help would be appreciated. 

I am trying to access his message logs and photos.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you know the email address and password associated w/ his iCloud account?

Do you know the password to the email account itself?


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Hesatitagain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is a serial cheater and I've let his cheating go while I prepare to slap in at the worst possible time (for him) with a divorce.
> 
> ...


late iPhones are tough to crack--nay impossible. You will have to do it the old fashioned way.

Pay careful but discreet attention when he is entering his passcode. Once in a while you will catch a clear look at one of the numbers he entered. You are only looking to catch a glimpse each time. Write down the number you observe and the order you think it is in. Eventually you will have enough information to guess the passcode.

If you have already decided to leave him focus your energies on your new life. Its not worth it and many things that make you feel good or self destructive, immoral, or perhaps illegal. By all means expose the fairs to people that know the cheaters, but don't make a crusade out of it. YMMV


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Does he back up his iPhone to a computer that you may have access to?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

How many affair partners has he had?

You know what they say, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice...

Skip the nonsense with the phone and just divorce him.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

GusPolinski said:


> Do you know the email address and password associated w/ his iCloud account?
> 
> Do you know the password to the email account itself?


He is connected to my email account but must have turned off his iCloud backup because I see no recent backups.

I do not know his personal email address password.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

No chance. The divorce will happen but not with scorched earth exposure.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> How many affair partners has he had?
> 
> You know what they say, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice...
> 
> Skip the nonsense with the phone and just divorce him.



No chance. The divorce will happen but not with scorched earth exposure.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

MovingFrwrd said:


> Does he back up his iPhone to a computer that you may have access to?


No, he has never backed up his phone on any computer. He is too lazy to.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hesatitagain said:


> No chance. The divorce will happen but not with scorched earth exposure.


I understand and sympathize with you. 

Just be careful. These women have no moral compass as proven by sleeping with married men. They will have no reservations with retribution toward you and your children, if applicable.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

ScrambledEggs said:


> late iPhones are tough to crack--nay impossible. You will have to do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> Pay careful but discreet attention when he is entering his passcode. Once in a while you will catch a clear look at one of the numbers he entered. You are only looking to catch a glimpse each time. Write down the number you observe and the order you think it is in. Eventually you will have enough information to guess the passcode.
> 
> If you have already decided to leave him focus your energies on your new life. Its not worth it and many things that make you feel good or self destructive, immoral, or perhaps illegal. By all means expose the fairs to people that know the cheaters, but don't make a crusade out of it. YMMV


There is a great hack if he has Siri enabled. I found it on YouTube and it works because I tried it on my son's phone. He would never enter his passcode in front of me. Also it's a six digit passcode. 

He is using an iPhone 5s - version 10.2 but the above hack works all the way up to the current 7. 

And yes, I'm making a crusade out of it. I only need one more piece of information and I'm done. I intend to get it.


----------



## Hesatitagain (Jan 7, 2017)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I understand and sympathize with you.
> 
> Just be careful. These women have no moral compass as proven by sleeping with married men. They will have no reservations with retribution toward you and your children, if applicable.



Not something I'm worried about. I'll be safe when the time comes.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hesatitagain said:


> Not something I'm worried about. I'll be safe when the time comes.




Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves. -- Confucius





I understand the desire for revenge. It will ultimately hurt you.

My well-intentioned advice for you is to focus your energy on a clean divorce; and if you are entitled legally to alimony, and half the marital assets make sure you receive what you deserve.


Then go forth and build a new life.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hesatitagain said:


> He is connected to my email account but must have turned off his iCloud backup because I see no recent backups.
> 
> I do not know his personal email address password.


Does he use a computer or tablet that you're able to access?

Have you considered a VAR or GPS at all? How about a PI?

Maybe log into iCloud.com and see what -- if anything -- you can find there.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Hesatitagain said:


> There is a great hack if he has Siri enabled. I found it on YouTube and it works because I tried it on my son's phone. He would never enter his passcode in front of me. Also it's a six digit passcode.
> 
> He is using an iPhone 5s - version 10.2 but the above hack works all the way up to the current 7.
> 
> And yes, I'm making a crusade out of it. I only need one more piece of information and I'm done. I intend to get it.


There have been a lot of fake siri exploits on youtube and a couple of real ones, but AFAIK all validated exploits of this severity are patched at this time (example: https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-1852. I can't find any that work on my iPhone running 10.2. Which exploit are you referring to and what was your iOS ver. of your son's phone? 

iphone exploits of this character are patched within weeks of awareness by Apple. Unpublisized exploits like this are worth tens of thousands of dollars or perhaps even six figures and you won't find them here.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

At this point I'd just move on.

But if you're insisting on doing it, have you tried birthdays and anniversary dates?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Hesatitagain said:


> No chance. The divorce will happen but not with scorched earth exposure.


Then why do you need the proof?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

turnera said:


> Then why do you need the proof?


I think she meant she's not going to do it without scorched earth exposure 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

